# Picked up my new Boss today.



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

They finished the install today. Looks great. I have a Sho-Me led mini light bar that is coming in later this week. New tires are going on as soon as I can get some time.

Enjoy.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

payup at 17


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks good. Why did you mount the control in the middle like that?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice friggin setup man! Is it the 8' super duty?
Do you have timbrens or anything up front? Because with the plow lifted the front end isnt sagging much at all


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks awesome!!!! I like the way the controller is mounted, definetly convenient.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

No timbrens up front. It does not sag much at all, which I was surprised by when I picked it up. They said they cranked the torsion bars 2 turns but I didn't think it would do that much. I drove a Dodge 2500 with the same plow and it sags *a lot* more than this Chevy does. Maybe its the plow prep package? 

8' super duty. 

It was mounting the controller like this or drilling into the center console and having your leg get in the way. It is very comfortable the way it is mounted by extending your arm over the arm rest. The gear selector is 2" away from the controller which means quick gear changes. 3 screws beneath the cup holder to get it out.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ALarsh said:


> It was mounting the controller like this or drilling into the center console and having your leg get in the way. It is very comfortable the way it is mounted by extending your arm over the arm rest. The gear selector is 2" away from the controller which means quick gear changes. 3 screws beneath the cup holder to get it out.


Check out my new mount i made up today. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=311868&postcount=11


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks nice! Ready to make some big $$payup


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks great.

But I'm wondering, do many people like the ram lift on that plow? I would think it limits the movement up when piling up some snow. Not that you need to when you can charge for a loader after the storm. Also how is the float speed with just a ram? Does it drop and go into float right away? or is there delay as the ram drops?


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

wish i had that setup. it loks reallllll nice!!


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

In ram, are you talking about the vertical hydraulic shaft that raises and lowers?

Sorry, don't know a lot about the parts of a plow. What I can tell you is that it raises up and drops down very quickly. No problems there.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i think he means that since there is no chain that goes from the plow to the lift arm the plow will not lift as high. 
Alarsh make sure you remove the pins that hold the lift cylinder and put anti sieze if the dealer hasnt done it yet. otherwise they get to be a real pain to remove.


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

You know what would be neat; strobes in the roof clearence lights. Wonder what it would look like.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

jazak said:


> You know what would be neat; strobes in the roof clearence lights. Wonder what it would look like.


I thought the same thing jazak. I checked and there isn't enough room to do it. I ordered a mini led bar instead.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

There is a guy here from Ontario working on the big LNG facility with strobes in his Ram 3500 clearance lights and its a very nice set up.Would wonder the price on them and how hard it would be to wire up.

Anyway to the thread at hand,Very nice truck Man hope she makes lots of cash for you this year.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Well i'm sure you could make it work if you are willing to spend enough time messing with it. If I order some strobes I will look into it a little more.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice truck and plow. Should serve you well


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

That truck and plow looks sweet. Not a chevy guy but looks good. There is a thread on here somwhere talking about the strobes in the clearance lights. On the chevy someone put them in there and it melted the lense. Probably not a good Idea. I want to do it to my Ford but I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice try guy but I have the same blade on my 05' CTD and it does not sag when the blades up!!!. the way your truck looks in the side profile it looks to me that its sittin lower !! and by the tijme you get done with one season of stacking that front end will be pretty lose!!


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Dodges I ran were 1998-2000's.


----------



## EnviroTeam (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice set up. Good luck with the season !


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

ALarsh, I have a stupid question, first I love your truck, looks as though you'll make some good cash with it this year.

The question is, I've been posting pic's on this site for sometime and forgot how to attach multiple pictures to one thread without them have a link you have to open.

Basically I want to post as you did, 2-3 pic's full size in one post. Also, what size are your pictures, every time I post is says they must be under 500mb which in reality is small, yours are very large.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Did they do an allignment after they cranked your torsion bars??


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

The pictures are hosted off my website so plowsite has no restrictions on the size and how many to post in a row. You have to host them from an outside server in order to post multiple pics in a row so they show up. They are 800x600 pixels

Not sure about the front end alignment. I'm bringing the truck in for a tranny fluid flush, check the clutch fan and i'll probably end up having them do an alignment.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

ALarsh said:


> payup at 17


wait........ so are you 17 years old!?!?!?


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Very good choice, looks good. I bought the same plow. 8' SD. I have the smart touch controler though.
Still waiting for some snow to try it.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice setup. Hope you get some payup with it!!


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah I'm 17. Paid for everything myself also...

New Revo's on the truck since those pics.

Predicting 4-8" tonight and into tomorrow. I got her ready...










Here is a video of the strobes (truck is idling there, nice and quiet ):
http://cclawnservice.com/Personal/LawnFolder/Equipment/Boss Plow/MVI_3306.avi


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

yawn.... hahahah, just kiddin man!! I'll post some pics of my lights when I get everything setup this weekend, hope no one has eppilepsy...
James


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am truly impressed!!!!! i am also 17 and i have a lawn care business and hope to get into the plowing aspect soon. i have a 2500 HD single cab, snow blower, and a trailer right now. i am really starting up this spring. congrats on the really nice equipment! needless to say im a bit jealous. lol. good luck payup 

i was also wondering how big your plow was?


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I am a ford man but I still like the front of the chevs.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

strobe and LED light wars!!!!! I'm in!!!!!!! can't wait to get some snow here!!!


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

The plow is an 8' super duty.

James- I can't even begin to imagine the kind of growth that will come in the next 3 years, similar to what happened to you. xysport


----------



## KMC (Nov 29, 2006)

NICE TRUCK!!!!


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

ALarsh, u better hook that Boss up, looks like were gonna get some snow in the next 48 hours! -Mitch-


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

I plowed for 14 hours straight yesterday totaling 1 foot of snow... Went out today to do some more last minute calls from plowers that didn't show up..


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice pics, great looking truck.


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks great. Looks like you made some good $$$$.payup payup


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice lookin action pics. Great choice,


----------



## Groundwork (Sep 22, 2003)

Those pics are making me jealous. We were supposed to get a little snow here but got nothing. Brand new plow is on the truck just waiting for some action, but it doesn't look good for this week. At least some of you are getting some action, how about sending some of that stuff over to the northeast.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

ALarsh;327327 said:


> I plowed for 14 hours straight yesterday totaling 1 foot of snow... Went out today to do some more last minute calls from plowers that didn't show up..


That storm was a great start to the season for us!! I was out from 5:30am friday till 9pm that night, out again this morning doing cleanup and last minute calls


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nice lookin setup


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Snowbrdr360;327615 said:


> That storm was a great start to the season for us!! I was out from 5:30am friday till 9pm that night, out again this morning doing cleanup and last minute calls


I also started at 5:30. It was a great start to the season and everybody is calling for contracts because they don't want to deal with the snow. payup


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

How the plow stand up to the storm, everything run perfect?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

With all that money you made you need to get a deflector for that baby, it will help a lot with snow blowing over the top of the plow and keeping you windshield clean.

Still great pictures, I can't wait.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Dakota2004;327679 said:


> How the plow stand up to the storm, everything run perfect?


Everything ran great. Going on hour 12-14 when I was finishing up a large church, it felt like the plow wasn't raising as fast, or it just could have been the long hours in the truck. Probably just me.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

ALarsh;327658 said:


> I also started at 5:30. It was a great start to the season and everybody is calling for contracts because they don't want to deal with the snow. payup


I know and a buddy of mine just realized he bid too many accounts! I have 2 more jobs as a sub now:redbounce


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

*Full trip?*

The original pictures looked like it had full-trip springs on the plow. I sure hope they hold up more than the old Meyers did. I could never understand why Fisher's trip edge was not the standard for every plow in the market.

Truck and setup looked great!


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

hope you made tonzzzzzz of payup payup payup payup send some of that snow my way


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice truck And plow, too...

My girlfriend's sister and her hubby live in Port. I was up there a few months ago visiting. 

I'd say you guys definitely got more snow than we did.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

what year is your truck ALarsh?


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Brian's Lawn;329084 said:


> what year is your truck ALarsh?


The truck is a 2004 and I have right around 27,000 miles on it.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

ok. thanks. i was just wondering. cause i got an 03 and the arm rest doesnt fold down and i really wish it did  .


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is a pick of the 8' western I had put on this week.


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

This is the new baby. I dropped it off this morning to have a 9' western plow put on and the tornado salt spreader. I'll post pics when I pic it up.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

wow those trucks are pretty long for tight turns. I hope your doing all commercials.

What did both of those trucks run you money wise?


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

ALarsh, how was your expericne with Lenz? I'm thinkin about picking up a second truck, they have a few 2500HD's im looking at


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Lenz was fantastic. They were great on price, Brad (if I remember correctly) was a very down to earth nice guy, laid back truck dealership that has an amazing amount of inventory (right around 500 trucks I believe). I search their site from time to time for more good deals. Defiantly check them out.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

ALarsh;329575 said:


> Lenz was fantastic. They were great on price, Brad (if I remember correctly) was a very down to earth nice guy, laid back truck dealership that has an amazing amount of inventory (right around 500 trucks I believe). I search their site from time to time for more good deals. Defiantly check them out.


I'm thinking thats whats up for tomorrow... Just curious, what part of SE Wisconsin are you from?? Im in Port Washington if you know where that is, freezing rain and sleet as we speak, looks like ill be salting in a bit


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

Acutabovesiny, those trucks are good lookin'. the red plows look great with the red trucks


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm out of the Pewaukee area. Good luck with Lenz and don't bring the check book! You'll end up buying.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ill just bring the green.... I'm often in the pewaukee area, ive got friends right off 164 near hwy M, at least I think its M, between Capitol and 94. Anyhow, im off to saltpayup


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

i wish it was doing something here!!!!! i am so jealous


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Its a small world. :waving: 

I live less than a mile away from that intersection and we plow the red brick condos in the back of River Park Dr off 164 and M.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice, they're in the deer park apartments, at least I think that's what they're called. My company did a lot of the work at the Kwik Trip on M, we do work on underground tanks/lines, although I hope not to be there much after March of next year. My buddy and I, with some luck, will be opening a full out landscaping company.

Well, I'm sure I'll see your truck runnin around sometime:bluebounc


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Brian's Lawn;329638 said:


> i wish it was doing something here!!!!! i am so jealous


Yeah the freezing rain just kinda snuck in... It was supposed to be snow, but I was a bit supprised when I took my dog out and he fell flat on all fours


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

lookks good....ur lucky u got snow...id tell u to send it this way but truck just went in the shop to get the trans rebuil...(to many side jobs to fix it)...but when it is fixed send it on down


----------

